

Mojocast #2: Placeholders, methods, and formats  - tempire
http://mojocasts.com/e2

======
perlgeek
I've written a small web app (this one: <http://en.quelology.org/> still a
work in progress), and Mojolicious is really great to use.

I'm still a bit too old-fashioned and cheap for cloudy things, but the easy of
deployment still helps if you run it on your own server.

~~~
scottw
Cheap (as in free) cloudy things can be found at <http://www.dotcloud.com/>

I used it for my last Mojolicious API (<http://www.fakecall.net>) and it's a
pleasure to work with.

~~~
perlgeek
Last time I looked at dotcloud, I found two services in the free plan to be
not sufficient; I need at least two (perl, postgres), and another for caching
as soon as I get some noticeable traffic.

Anyway, I'll keep it in the back of my mind, maybe I'll try it eventually.

------
grok1fy
Great webcast. Placeholders are important right from the get go.

I just ported Robohash to Perl using Mojolicious and Moose. You can see
placeholders in action here:

<https://github.com/grokify/Robohash/blob/master/webfront.pl>

GitHub URL: <https://github.com/grokify/Robohash>

HN Robohash Article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2742367>

------
kraih
Great job, as usual.

The web framework itself can be found at <http://mojolicio.us> btw.

------
kberov
I Am developping a Content Management Framework/Application on top of
Mojolicious and I am happy I started doing so. If you want to help:
<https://github.com/kberov/MYDLjE>. Thanks Sebastian!!! And let there be more
Mojocasts!!!

------
isthatperl
Awesome screencast! Made me sign up to hackernews just to comment on it...

------
dfgh
Very pretty, is this really Perl?

------
marcusramberg
Even better than the first one.

------
jfried
really cool

------
trcjr
tempire++

------
fuzzy812
Wunderbar!!!

------
Skylos
Another in Glen's excellent Mojocasts!

